
Add doh.nsa.gov – DNSCrypt/dnscrypt-resolvers - kick
https://github.com/DNSCrypt/dnscrypt-resolvers/commit/3f858d836a1d07c5ba682ba327df0711e7ada8fd
======
dooglius
In some ways, the NSA is actually not a bad choice: it's constitutionally
required to uphold free speech (can't censor anything), and I don't think it
can sell your data to advertisers either. And, the NSA can collect your data
anyway from US based providers via PRISM or NSLs. The main risk is it creating
a MITM.

~~~
surround
I can’t tell if you’re joking. If this resolver was real, I would rather use a
resolver which promises transparency reports and no-logging, and _hope_ it
doesn’t fall into the hands of the NSA. Using a resolver by the NSA would
_guarantee_ it’s being collected by the NSA.

Both options aren’t very good, so I recommend running your own resolver using
Unbound.

~~~
dooglius
I'm being a little tongue-in-cheek, but I don't think what I said is wrong.
Sure, it's not the best conceivable choice, but I don't think the NSA would be
particularly out of place on this list, given that it includes things like
"child-safe" censoring servers. It ultimately depends on what your threat
model is.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I like a good April Fool's joke as much as the next guy, but it seems like a
git commit is more difficult to roll back. You'd have to make another commit
on April 2nd reversing the April 1 commit, right?

~~~
kick
It was actually a March 31st commit.

~~~
prophesi
It was April 1st in several countries by the time of that commit.

~~~
kick
I mean, it's probably an April Fools' Day joke. However, for the person who
committed it (who lives in France), it was not April 1st, as far as I'm aware.

~~~
prophesi
I'm just saying, in the age of globalization, it makes sense to push out your
April Fools' joke once it hits April 1st somewhere.

~~~
Justsignedup
april fools commits, in THIS economy?

------
alexfromapex
This may increase your Internet speed too since they won’t have to do an extra
hop to intercept all of your traffic

------
sigzero
When I was first diagnosed with my tumors, it was a 3-4 day scanning process.
A year later NIH said we could go to an MRI and do the same. I'll probably get
this at some point.

~~~
kick
I think you accidentally replied to the wrong thread. Consider reposting your
comment here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22749076)

------
e2le
They should keep it and encourage those to use it who advocate for backdoors
in software.

------
cgb223
So wait, this doesn’t actually send anything through the NSA does it?

~~~
jedisct1
With the IP address being 127.0.0.1 and the TLS certificate hash being the
hash of "April fool", is it very unlikely :)

------
xyst
Titanpointe is alive and well, lol

------
datlife
April Fool!!!!

